
Ask HN: Any services to help manage freelancing process? - cod3boy
I am working on a startup idea, to help freelancers be “more professional”. A saas platform which streamlines and create a process for freelancers, making clearly defined process from collecting client details, client-NDA, requirement collection, proposal, managing the process, delivery and payments.<p>Say I create a personal website for you with a &quot;start project with me&quot; flow for your clients which will get their details, sign NDA, a form to collect requirements that end with a call scheduling(calender stuffs) to discuss the project. This will help you all the initial stuffs clear before talking to them and you don’t have to do anything. Would you be interested in paying $10&#x2F;month for such a service?
======
srikz
I have thought about this and discussed with several of my friends across
different industries. MY opinion is that it will be really great if you can
narrow down the definition of 'freelancers' and build a workflow / suite of
tools for one type of user.

Maybe you can then do it for 2 or more different type of professions before
making it a very generalised solution. Something like what Stackoverflow did
before creating StackExchange[1]

[1]: [https://blog.codinghorror.com/rule-of-
three/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/rule-of-three/)

~~~
cod3boy
Got it! I was thinking of creating a solution for mobile app freelancers at
first. Thanks for this suggestion!

~~~
srikz
I've been there (mobile app freelancers), if you like people to test it out, I
may be able to do it. All the best

